

Facebook and Brand Engagement through Fan Pages - chuckdizzle78
http://faven.net/blog/?p=1

======
j0schm03
I have to agree with that second to last paragraph. The number of fans means
almost nothing when it comes to measuring “real fans”. I for one ignore all
fan page requests, while others on the other hand accept every request thrown
their way, whether they know what it is or not.

However, there is some value in creating a space for “fans” on sites such as
Facebook. It’s a cheap easy way to put your name in front of potential
customers. We have a fan page for two of our ventures and we’ve gotten sales
and LOTS of traffic from our fan pages. Facebook is one of our top referrers,
specifically our fan pages.

